# The Canon Global EXPO coming sometime between fall 2021 and the end of 2022



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2020)

> *From Canon*
> As many of you know, every five years, Canon unveils what the future holds and presents its latest technologies and innovations at the Canon EXPO worldwide. The EXPO is made up of a series of events representative of all our fields of activity, not only in the EMEA region but all over the world, starting with Tokyo, followed by the United States, then by the EMEA region. and finally ends in Shanghai.
> We had announced to you that the EXPO in the EMEA region would take place in Barcelona (Spain) from October 19 to 21, 2021, at the Center Conventions International Barcelona (CCIB).
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm why Spain^^? Not Central Europe? (Germany ;p)

Would be nice to be there, but for me the way is to long and expensive only for this event.
Lets hope for some nice online shows and workshops !


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 23, 2020)

A lot can happen between then and now. We’ll see.


----------

